# External Editor not opening



## Dadorian (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Guys, just installed Lightroom 4 and loving it so far but can't get Elements 9 or Element 10 to open as external editor. Any ideas?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 8, 2012)

Dadorian, Welcome to the forum.  In your Preference {Lightroom}{Preferences} what do you have listed on the {External Editing} tab for  your primary External Editor and do you have Additional External Editors configured? 

A Screen shot of your {External Editing} tab would be most useful.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Dadorian 

This is a know bug in LR4.0. A workaround seems to be to install a trial version of Photoshop CS5. You can install LR4.1 RC instead, or wait until 4.1 is released.

Beat


----------



## jsj53009 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the forum. I am having the same problem, but my external editor is Nik Color Efex Pro 4. With Lightroom 3, it worked fine. I did the same in Lightroom 4 by going to {Lightroom}{Preferences} and choosing Nik Color Efex Pro 4, but it still will not open. I notice Lightroom 4 has some editing tools on the left that are new, do they replace an external editor? Confusing.


----------



## Dadorian (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies Guys, I am pretty sure I correctly configured the external editor in settings so I think I am going togo with Beat Gossweiler's reply and wait for 4.1


----------



## macjim (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, wait for the full 4.1 update. My experience with 4.1RC is it works - allows external editors to work - but it adds further problems and bugs. Flickr uploads with stop working and the suggested fix for that is not good. I tried the release candidate version but rolled back too 4.0.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

jsj53009 said:


> ... I am having the same problem, but my external editor is Nik Color Efex Pro 4. With Lightroom 3, it worked fine.



The problem exists for all external editors, not just PSE.

For Windows users, there's an an easy registry patch which solves the problem, but on Macs you need to install CS5 trial as a workaround.

Beat


----------

